# Since we met I've been the happiest woman on Earth



## Kräuter_Fee

Hi all!
I'd like to write something beautiful for my boyfriend in Turkish, since I don't know any Turkish (not yet) I have to ask you if you don't mind...

*"Since we met I've been the happiest woman on Earth and I want to be like this forever"* OK it sounds cheesy I know...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Here's your translation: *

Tanıştığımızdan beri dünyanın en mutlu kadını benim ve sonsuza kadar hep böyle olmak istiyorum.*


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Thanks! That's what I call being fast...!

I'd like to send it in an SMS, since I don't have the Turkish keyboard on it... is there a way to transcribe it??? I mean.. instead of s could I write sh and so on??? Anyway, if it doesn't work it doesn't mind, I can change the language into Türkçe, but I'm afraid that I can't get back to Spanish ever again  lol


----------



## Chazzwozzer

There's a better way to transcribe than writing sh instead of ş 

ı=>i
ğ=>g
ş=>s
ö=>o
ü=>u
ç=>c

It's perfectly understandable and that's what Turks normally use if they are not able to have Turkish characters.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Perfect! I have the ö, the ü and the ç. Only the others were a problem. Thank you very much


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, I think that's because ğ(g-brave), ı(dotless I) and ş(s-cedilla) are only used in Turkic languages.


----------



## dubaimax

how would you translate the same thing from "happiest woman" to "happiest man"  please?

Thanks!


----------



## Rallino

dubaimax said:


> how would you translate the same thing from "happiest woman" to "happiest man"  please?
> 
> Thanks!



Just change the word "kadını" with: *adamı*


----------



## dubaimax

Thank you for your help!


----------

